# Green Sip sexing



## Skidd (Nov 30, 2016)

I have a group of four green sips that are about 14 months old and have been trying to identify genders. Three have a similar body shape and one is larger/rounder, though s/he has always been the fattest even at a couple months of age. So I’m thinking possibly 3 males and a female? I took a couple of good toe shots today and thought I’d ask here. 










“Fatty’s” toes:









Here’s “fatty’s” profile If that helps:









Thanks in advance!


----------



## Yazz (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm kinda new to the frog world, haven't figured out the toe thing, but do have Sips.

My female is bigger than the males and more upright. She has a build like the frog on the MistKing logo. They're about two years old.


----------

